# runny poop and falling to the right



## fiatmom (Nov 7, 2012)

My hen has been lethargic lately she is in the process of molting. Her poop is watery and does not seem to have much of an appetite. I also noticed she seems to be weak every once in a while she trips falls, and lays on her side.The other 3 chickens seem fine. What could be wrong?
Thanks
Nick


----------



## kimberley (Sep 8, 2012)

I had a real old one that did that and she died. hope this doesnt happen to you. check to see if she has worms. mine didnt but she was old.


----------

